# My Wife and I are learning to sail together.



## CoastLife (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello everyone! 

I finally decided to start posting instead of lurking  My Wife and I took 5 sailing lessons and then bought a 1984 25.5 hunter. Sailed it all all last summer. and sold it. 

We just bought a 1983 Hunter 34. It needs some sprucing up, like the cabin sole needs replacement. and the compression post needs replacement. But I'm a handy guy. So it should be ready for spring! 

We started a YouTube channel too. we try to show people an honest view of what were doing. So our episode or our first boat launch was a doosey.  The channels called 'Coast Life' if your curious. 

I want to post progess pics of my floor job... where do you think i should post those? The hunter section ?

Thanks!

-Chad


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome, Chad

Your could post your project in general discussion or in 'gear and maintenance', those interested will find it and your process won't necessarily be Hunter specific only, but will also be of interest to others with similar issues regardless of brand.

Sounds like you're off to a good start, once your get your post count up we're waiting for pictures!


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I always liked the Hunter 34, great boat for a decent price. I've considered getting one myself, since it seems like a lot of boat for the buck.

Yeah I'd say Gear and Maintenance, would love to see the work.


----------



## CoastLife (Jan 14, 2017)

Ok perfect! good advice. Thats how we felt about the hunter. honestly it was the most roomy boat we could find in our price range!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

CoastLife said:


> Ok perfect! good advice. Thats how we felt about the hunter. honestly it was the most roomy boat we could find in our price range!


They are shallow bilge, so the bad sole is not unusual.
Yeah, very roomy.
Congrats!


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I am sitting down watching your channel right now, on episode 4.

Great stuff, you guys seem to ignore all the rules and just get it done. Fantastic!

Not sure about how you went about launching your boat in episode 1- pretty risky approach


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Chad,

OK, you learned to sail in a 25.5 and a year later you bought a 34 . . . bast'd! I'm from Maine and that's what we call wick'd pissah! Congrats. Looking forward to many posts. Be sure to tell us all the mistakes you make along the way. You see . . . we all make them but only a few have the . . . backbone to display them to the world! So it's nice to know you're the only one to, hit a big yellow buoy the size of a VW bug (hypothetically speaking, of course), or wake up in the morning to find your boat facing away from the tide, pitch slightly and in 20" of water. Well, if anybody could POSSIBLY let that happen! (we only draw 30")

And it's an old SailNet adage; "No pics. Didn't happen".

Sail On!

Don

Portland, ME


----------



## CoastLife (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Don! We definitely aren't afraid to share our mistakes... :svoilier:

There's our "interesting" boat launch... Where we almost got stuck on the trailer with the tide going down... 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=86050&thumb=1

An accidental overnight stay where we someone tried to board our boat on a public dock....

There's the tiller breaking off in a sailing coaches hand... 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=86042&thumb=1

and we smashed off our front light on a large water brake.

And we can do you one better than pics.. we've uploaded videos to our YouTube Channel... It's been a lot of fun learning to sail so far. :laugh


----------



## CoastLife (Jan 14, 2017)

Well progress is progress.. It's almost boat launching time. The crane is booked for the boat yard in 2 weeks. we're plugging away at work and always finding more. LOL 
We ran all new PEX tubing for all the potable pressure water system, cleaned both water storage tanks. installed the first layer of a new cabin sole. installed a new compression post because the old one was crushing into the cabin as most Hunter 34's from the 80's do. and loads more.

We're also doing our Day Skipper course through the RYA program.. so we'll have half an idea of how to navigate.

The days are getting nicer and nicer.. Boats are sailing out in the water.... and soon we will be too!

If your interested, we've got a bunch of videos up of our DIY refit, here is a link to one of our newer episodes.


----------

